# HP Netbook Mini 110 Won't Start Properly



## k08bd02 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey,

I have an HP mini and it will not restart properly. I can access my files through safemode. I can also access limited files on my computer as well go on the internet through my mini's "splashtop" feature which is essentially not fully going into starting windows. 

Anytime I try to restart my computer it ... I select the "restart normally" feature when my computer says something like "your computer was turned off incorrectly, would you like to go to safe mode, last best configuration (which doesn't work,) or restart normally" I initially went into safemode, did all the scans, found nothing, and felt frustrated. When I try to restart normally, the computer goes into disk check mode, and when it finishes it will say something like "scan finished" then "..." and then does nothing. I waited 30 minutes, and when it still did nothing, I turned my computer off. Sometimes it tries to go into windows, flashes a blue screen so quickly that I hardly realize it happened, and then restarts ... and I find myself staring at the stupid "splashtop" mode, where it asks me if I want to look at photos or go on the internet. HELP!!

I also can't access restore points in safemode because it says that feature is turned off and that I'll need to turn it back on by going out of safe mode but I can enter windows unless I'm in safe mode, arrgghhh.

What can I do? I'll need instructions because I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm running of XP. Whatever information you need, just tell me how to get to it, and I'll do it! Please help!!

Britt


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

Press F8 as the system starts up, you should see Safe mode and other boot options is there an option saying Disable Automatic Restart on System Failure...? If Yes please choose that then the system will boot windows normally, it should show you the blue screen error and not restart. With that information the forum can research and help you correct issue.


----------



## k08bd02 (Feb 23, 2011)

What you suggested did not work. My computer proceeded to go into disk check mode, and when it finished it still said "scan finished" then "...", then did nothing at all. Now when I try to get into safemode, it does not go past *mup.sys.* Can someone explain to me how to use the Windows XP CD-ROM so that I can boot into the recovery console and replace the corrupted file? I assume it is corrupted anyway. I just can't lose anything off my harddrive. Will using the original CD rom and trying to rid my computer of corrupt files also delete my harddrive? 

Thanks!


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

mup.sys is not the fault usually. The poor thing is always the last file Windows shows on screen when booting into safe mode and often gets the blame. Your problem is likely somewhere else.

Test your hard drive and RAM.

The main reasons for this Windows XP or Win 2000 boot hang or alleged mup.sys issue are:

1.Hard disk failure or corruption
2.A corrupted registry or registry hive
3.New hardware has been installed but not did not completely "Register or re-Register" correctly
4.New hardware has been installed but it is faulty or failing
5.The new hardware's driver or windows itself has been compromised (Disk data corruption or by a virus) or (rare) needs to be updated
6.The power supply is marginal in output or failing (Common per user feedback)
7.BIOS\ESCD\Motherboard chipset driver conflict with a component, its driver, or its registry data
8.Existing hardware including the motherboard may have failed in a specific way but not catastrophically


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

If your HDD and ram test ok then move to repair


Remember Data back up should always be done before doing anything, there is always a chance of losing data.

XP Repair install

*Please read carefully *

1.Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the boot order in the system BIOS so the CD boots before the hard drive. Check your system documentation for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order.
2.When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the options below 
This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft 
Windows XP to run on your computer:

To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.

3.Press Enter to start the Windows Setup. 
do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R", (you Do Not want to load Recovery Console). I repeat, do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R". 
4.Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations. 
5.Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press R to start the repair. If Repair is not one of the options, *END setup* otherwise you can lose data.
6.Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot. Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact.


----------

